# 分かる, 分かった



## fxlle

わかります。未来わかります？

わかりました。過去わかりました？

一般的に、私が解釈すると、彼がわかりましたって言うはずですね。なぜある日本人が「わかります」と言いましたか？


----------



## Joschl

A:「[*X*]が分かりますか。」
B:「はい，分かります。」 /「いいえ，分かりません。」
A':「[*X*]が分かりましたか。」
B'「はい，分かりました。」 /「いいえ，分かりませんでした。」


----------



## fxlle

Joschl said:


> A:「[*X*]が分かりますか。」
> B:「はい，分かります。」 /「いいえ，分かりません。」
> A':「[*X*]が分かりましたか。」
> B'「はい，分かりました。」 /「いいえ，分かりませんでした。」


何の区別がありますか？


----------



## Flaminius

fxlle said:


> なぜある日本人が「わかります」と言いましたか？


*fxlle*さんが発話の文脈を提示していないので、詳細な理由を推測することはできません(質問の語句の前後でどんなことが書かれているまたはいわれているのか、必ず説明するようにしてください)。しかし、一般的には「分かりました」は、話し手が聞き手の説明によって初めて理解に達したことを示し、「分かります」は話し手が聞き手の説明を待たずとも理解する能力を持っていることを表現します。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

わかります。↓　＝　（私は）わかります。↓　I know.
わかります？↑　＝　　（あなたはこれが）わかります（か）？↑　Do you understand this?

わかりました。↓ = (私は）分かりました。↓　I understand.  I've known that.
わかりました？↑　＝　（あなたは）分かりました（か）？↑　Do you understand this?

イントネーションを変えることで、口語のスピーチでは最後に「か」をつけなくても質問文に変えることができます。
英語でも、語尾を上げることで、You understand? ということで、 Do you understand? と同じ質問文にできますよね。


----------



## fxlle

Flaminius said:


> *fxlle*さんが発話の文脈を提示していないので、詳細な理由を推測することはできません(質問の語句の前後でどんなことが書かれているまたはいわれているのか、必ず説明するようにしてください)。しかし、一般的には「分かりました」は、話し手が聞き手の説明によって初めて理解に達したことを示し、「分かります」は話し手が聞き手の説明を待たずとも理解する能力を持っていることを表現します。


彼は「○○（中国語単語）を使って話すけど、変な感じがされて、もう二度使いません。」
私は「この単語は普通に使われません。」
彼は「わかります」

最近、私は日本語を教授する動画を買いました。再度ゼロから日本語の文法を勉強しています。この文法を勉強していた途中、わかりますの返事を覚えてきたから、このスレッドを作りました。

動画には、
愛します。「I will love you。now i don't love you」
愛しました。愛は完了しました。
愛しています。now i love you
愛していました。過去の今、love you,
って解釈しましたが。


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> わかります。↓　＝　（私は）わかります。↓　I know.
> わかります？↑　＝　　（あなたはこれが）わかります（か）？↑　Do you understand this?
> 
> わかりました。↓ = (私は）分かりました。↓　I understand.  I've known that.
> わかりました？↑　＝　（あなたは）分かりました（か）？↑　Do you understand this?
> 
> イントネーションを変えることで、口語のスピーチでは最後に「か」をつけなくても質問文に変えることができます。
> 英語でも、語尾を上げることで、You understand? ということで、 Do you understand? と同じ質問文にできますよね。


私は英語が下手です。分かりません。


----------



## Flaminius

fxlle said:


> 彼は「○○（中国語単語）を使って話すけど、変な感じがされて、もう二度使いません。」
> 私は「この単語は普通に使われません。」
> 彼は「わかります」


はい、文脈を示してくれてありがとう。これで詳細に答えることができます。私個人はこの文脈では「分かります」を使うのに抵抗がありますが、間違いというほど不自然ではありません。この「分かる」は*fxlle*さんの「普通に使われません」を受けて自分もそのように推測していたことを示しています。「変な感じがされて」(これは不自然。私なら「変に思われたから」などという)という冒頭の発言とも整合的です。


----------



## fxlle

Flaminius said:


> はい、文脈を示してくれてありがとう。これで詳細に答えることができます。私個人はこの文脈では「分かります」を使うのに抵抗がありますが、間違いというほど不自然ではありません。この「分かる」は*fxlle*さんの「普通に使われません」を受けて自分もそのように推測していたことを示しています。「変な感じがされて」(これは不自然。私なら「変に思われたから」などという)という冒頭の発言とも整合的です。


はい、そうなんです。


----------



## KLAUSED

fxlle said:


> 彼は「○○（中国語単語）を使って話すけど、変な感じがされて、もう二度使いません。」
> 私は「この単語は普通に使われません。」
> 彼は「わかります」


提示された文脈の意味がいまいち掴めないのでこの文脈で使えるかはコメントできませんが、共感を示すために「わかります」と言う場合があります。

例）誰かにきつい口調で否定されたAさんがBさんに愚痴る場面
A：頭ごなしに否定されると悲しくなります。
B：わかります。


----------



## graysesame

これは「過去」でなく「会得／獲得」を表す「た」でしょう。新しい情報を聞いて分かったと返事するのに対して、心得ったことを分かると答えるのが一般的なのではないかと思います。あの単語が普段使わないことをfxlleの相手は会話する前に既に知っていると推測できます。


Flaminius said:


> 一般的には「分かりました」は、話し手が聞き手の説明によって初めて理解に達したことを示し、「分かります」は話し手が聞き手の説明を待たずとも理解する能力を持っていることを表現します。


Flaminiusさんの説明と同じ趣旨でした。


----------



## fxlle

graysesame said:


> これは「過去」でなく「会得／獲得」を表す「た」でしょう。新しい情報を聞いて分かったと返事するのに対して、心得ったことを分かると答えるのが一般的なのではないかと思います。あの単語が普段使わないことをfxlleの相手は会話する前に既に知っていると推測できます。
> 
> Flaminiusさんの説明と同じ趣旨でした。


ならば、わかっているというのは、分かると分かったとの区別が何ですか？


----------



## Joschl

_fxlle_さんのお相手の方の「分かります」という返答を別の言い方で表現すると，なぜ_fxlle_さんが「この単語は普通使われません」と言ったのか，「察することができます。」と仰っているのと同じだと思います。少なくとも私はそう解釈しています。

そして，なぜその日本人の方が，該当する単語は普通使われることがないことを察することができるのかというと，ご自分でも「だぶんそうだろう」と推測されていたからでしょう。これは，_Flaminius_さんと_graysesame_さんの解釈と同じだと思います。


----------

